
Introducing the Squarespace Engineering Blog - japplebaum
http://engineering.squarespace.com/
======
mrmondo
Good work Gals & Guys, great to see a bit more transparency into your
platform, looking forward to upcoming posts.

------
dang
The announcement of a new blog isn't an interesting story in the HN sense, so
it would be better to pick the most substantive article from the new blog and
post that instead.

Also, it's against HN's rules to directly or indirectly solicit upvotes for a
story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

------
kmfrk
RSS feed? :/

~~~
dfj225
[http://engineering.squarespace.com/?format=rss](http://engineering.squarespace.com/?format=rss)

